# Piedmont Rollcall



## Paymaster (Nov 7, 2016)

Who is going this week? Hope they saved us a few good ones. I got hardly any reports for the earlier hunts. We have eight or nine in our group going. It is gonna be different not being able to have campfires.


----------



## OptimumShine (Nov 7, 2016)

I will be there (my first time) with my brother-in-law and father-in-law.  

We will be slumming it in the camper at Indian Springs though


----------



## Forshaw3 (Nov 7, 2016)

We will be there there is 9 of us this is my 16th year some in are group have been going for 25+ years. We have all had good luck killing some nice deer i got a really nice 10pt year before last. We will be staying in camp I did hear the this hunt was full to and the rut is really kicking in to and this cool front coming in for the weekend should have them moving good I hope, and true no campfires is going to stink and the dust in camp i'm sure is going to be really bad but hey hopefully the hunting will be great.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2016)

We are set up on the concrete slab at the cemetery at the campground.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 13, 2016)

How did it go?


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 14, 2016)

Sorry I didn't make it over to see yall D- Maybe next time bud!


----------

